# Stylus pen help needed.



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm having trouble installing the stylus end on the sierra pen kit. I keep ripping em. I made a lil jig with a hole to fit over the tip, but it seems to slip off when I'm pressing them together. Is there a way you can suggest I try? I have trashed 3 tips so far.
Also, can the ends be salvaged somehow? Maybe make it a non stylus tip by removing the tip and filling it with epoxy?


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 26, 2015)

Can you unscrew the top ring and remove the stylus tip and then reinstall after assembly? I don't know about the kit you're using but the Mesa Stylus ones (Looks almost identical IIRC) have replacement tips available. Maybe post a picture of the clip/top assembly so we can confirm which kit?


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 26, 2015)

I agree, a pic would help .


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2015)

Lemme check...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2015)

It's a pressure fit tip.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2015)

So...that's everything. It took a lil force to hammer it out of the fitting. So now that it's out....If you have just the silicone tip or even better, a mesh, that would be sweet.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2015)

The gatspy, wallstreet, sierra, are all pretty much the same kind of kits...


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 26, 2015)

I have a pen press and use a lil block of wood like this to press em on


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't have a press, just a vice....
But my lil jig I had made for the top is similar to your block...


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 27, 2015)

Great idea, looks like it should work well.

Les


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 27, 2015)

This is going to sound weird but give the guys at Woodturningz.com a call, their original stylus pen had that type of assembly but they've updated them and I think there is a retrofit kit to put a newer easy to replace tip on them and it can take the new mesh tips too...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 27, 2015)

Right on...thanx Colin. I'll check em out on Monday.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 27, 2015)

This is the block I use for both my bottle stopper mandrel and then I drilled a hole on one side for the stylus to fit in...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm not familiar with this kit, but it seems the piece holding the stylus is threaded, why couldn't you just unscrew it ???
now that you have it out, PSI sells inserts and stylus tips (mesh) that you could glue, or press(insert) in your own and make it interchangeable
if you need to know diameter of insert lemme know and I'll measure with calipers


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> I'm not familiar with this kit, but it seems the piece holding the stylus is threaded, why couldn't you just unscrew it ???
> now that you have it out, PSI sells inserts and stylus tips (mesh) that you could glue, or press(insert) in your own and make it interchangeable
> if you need to know diameter of insert lemme know and I'll measure with calipers



It is not threaded. It's a pressure fit. And a nice tight fitting one to boot...but I'm looking into replacements this morning.


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 28, 2015)

I understand the whole top would be a compression fit
but, what is that threaded stud for in your images, and where does it go ?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2015)

That's actually a spring. Is sits inside the rubber tip...



 

That's how it sits..the rubber part has a lip on the bottom, it looks kinda like a bolero hat. The flat top is to keep the rubber tip shape....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2015)

The rubber piece on the bottom right shows the lip....


----------

